# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Wens: Onze groei, volledige mens wording

## Felice

In mijn kerstwens schreef ik: Voor iedereen die hier leest hele fijne kerstdagen toegewenst, met vooral Vrede in je hart, Liefde in en om je heen, Respect voor al het levende,
en stil staan bij het geboren worden, Licht, een Nieuw Leven. Realiseer je dat je elke dag verder kunt groeien naar het Licht, geef je zelf de kans steeds verder geboren te worden, te groeien, te leven. Iedere dag heeft nieuwe kansen en we mogen geraakt worden en elkaar aan raken om te leven en te groeien, steeds meer, steeds verder...

Een compleet mens zijn en worden. Een heel, geheeld mens zijn. Daarom hoort geboren worden, en Kerstmis, voor mij bij iets van elke dag, omdat ik elke dag wil proberen een goed mens te zijn en volop te leven zoals ik bedoeld ben te zijn alvorens ik geboren werd. Niet iets dat vanzelf gaat, maar iets waar je net als voor een relatie, je voor in moet spannen en aan moet werken.
Voor mij persoonlijk ligt die lat heel hoog voor mezelf, ik ben niet snel tevreden over mezelf. Wil, wens het allerbeste en hoogst haalbare te halen.

Aangezien gezondheid een toestand is van lichamelijk, geestelijk en sociaal welbevinden vind ik dat deze wens ook bij Medicity mag staan om over te praten met elkaar, omdat het gaat om hoe je je voelt en ook hoe je dat realiseert.
Eigenlijk zou ik dit dus ook wel als speciaal nieuw item willen openen en doe dit dus bij deze.

Ik zou aan deze oude definitie nog toe willen voegen:"....en spiritueel welbevinden."

Hoe doen we dat, leven we bewust genoeg, staan we stil bij de dingen die ons doen groeien of kunnen doen groeien, halen we het beste in onszelf en de ander naar boven of richten we ons naar negatieve dingen? 

Zoeken we het conflict ipv. elkaar te begrijpen? 
Staan we genoeg stil bij alles?

Wat doet je goed? Wat is voor jou ontspanning? Wat maakt je van streek? Hoe kom je weer bij jezelf? Wat is dat voor jou: jezelf zijn? 
Helpt lectuur je daarbij, of heb je of neem je daar geen tijd voor en zo ja, wat voor lectuur?
Sauna? Lichamelijke inspanning? Passief zijn? Tv? Toneel? Creatief zijn? Vrienden, vriendinnen, familie? alleen zijn, je terug trekken?
Enz. Eigenlijk een eindeloos, breed onderwerp.
Wie wil er wat over kwijt?

We kunnen elkaar hier ontmoeten daarover en misschien vind je iets in het antwoord van de ander...? In elk geval vind ik dit zelf wel een fijn onderwerp, misschien jullie ook?!
En voor nu nogmaals fijne dagen, in de ware betekenis van het Zijn, het bestaan op deze aarde, groei, leven, vol-ledig Mens worden!
Voor iedereen die hier leest hele fijne kerstdagen toegewenst, met vooral Vrede in je hart, Liefde in en om je heen, Respect voor al het levende,
en stil staan bij het geboren worden, Licht, een Nieuw Leven.

Ik zou nog eindeloos door kunnen schrijven....

----------


## Felice

Vandaag is het dan de laatste dag van het jaar 2007. We gaan hoe dan ook het nieuwe jaar in en tellen dan 2008!
Ook weer een moment om bij stil te staan: hoe leef ik, hoe leven wij samen in je eigen omgeving, gezin, werk, en op de aarde! Putten we de aarde uit, vervuilen we de aarde met onze afvalstoffen, gifstoffen, uitlaatgassen, enz. 
Wat geven we aan elkaar van onszelf: geven we onze goede gedachten, proberen we de aarde op een hoger peil te brengen, en ook onszelf en elkaar? Is dat iets wat onze levenswijze is of kan worden, of is het slechts een moment? 

Ik hoorde op het nieuws dat er deze jaarwisseling alleen in Nederland al voor 60 miljoen aan vuurwerk de lucht in wordt geknald. Dat vind ik persoonlijk heel erg, omdat het heel luchtvervuilend is en dit geld kan men beter besteden aan ik-weet-niet-hoeveel-goede-doelen.
Natuurlijk is het vaak wel mooi (behalve de vele knallen die al veel te vroeg af gestoken worden waardoor mens en dier opgeschrikt worden) maar dan is het ook wég.
In Australië is alleen al bij Harbor Bridge waar het al Nieuwjaar is, 350.000 euro gereserveerd voor het vuurwerk.
Getallen en feiten om bij stil te staan. Niet om te negeren en maar gewoon voort te leven alsof het ons niet aan gaat. Want de aarde is een planeet die ons gegeven is om te leven, niet alleen voor nu, voor ons, maar ook voor degenen die na ons komen, in de best mogelijke omstandigheden. dat is de collectieve erfenis die wij nalaten. Onze kindskinderen, ook al kennen wij die niet persoonlijk over pak weg honderd jaar, laat staan verder weg. 
Wij moeten zorgen voor iedere bewoner hier en voor de aarde waarop wij leven.

Wisten jullie dat er elk jaar wereldwijd tussen vijfhonderd miljard en een biljoen plastic zakken gebruikt worden? Door de meeste mensen worden ze maar één keer gebruikt en weggegooid. Miljoenen zakken komen in het milieu terecht. Eén plastic zakje is in een tel gefrabiceerd, is twintig minuten in gebruik en doet en 100 tot 400 jaar over om te worden afgebroken!
Als we daar met zijn allen eens meer bij stil staan, gaan we vast allemaal beter om met plastic, niet alleen met zakjes, maar ook met alles wat in plastic verpakt is. Vreselijk toch, die afvalberg met onverteerbare stoffen!
En waarom wordt er van overheidswege niet harder aan gewerkt om dit probleem op te lossen? Ze kunnen alle plastic gescheiden van de rest inzamelen, zodat ze dat allemaal recyclen. Er kunnen bv. parkeerpaaltjes en banken van gemaakt worden, en bv. fleecetruien. 
Zogenaamd restafval (uit de grijze bakken) wordt ook wel verbrand zodat ze daar energie uit opwekken om de huizen te verwarmen en electriciteit uit te maken. 

Maar onze gedachten kunnen ook als gif werken, als afval, als niet te verteren stoffen. We kunnen beter zorgen voor elkaar als we liefdevolle gedachten en energie rondstrooien, als lichtgevende, flonkerende sterretjes, stralend zijn, Licht zijn!
Dat valt niet altijd mee, maar het is een goed streven! Met elkaar kunnen we voor mooie dingen zorgen, helende energie zijn voor elkaar!
Wat je geeft ontvang je ook weer terug, dus als ieder Liefde en Licht en Warmte en Wijsheid is voor elkaar, krijg je dat zelf ook. 
Wat ieder te geven heeft, laat hij dat geven. Er is dan nooit tekort.
Met deze overdenkingen wens ik iedereen graag een heel goed einde van dit jaar toe en een heel goed nieuw Begin van 2008 met goede voornemens op elk gebied!
Liefs van Felice!  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Felice,

Ik heb je posten hier wel al gelezen;waanzinnig goed!!!,maar ik ga er komende week eens op mijn gemak op reageren als ik wat minder moe ben...Weeral mega-toppers!!

Verder niemand die hier op wil reageren toch???

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

Om goed voor onszelf te zijn moeten we ook goed voor anderen, maar ook voor onze planeet de Aarde zijn!
We zouden met elkaar daar e.e.a. aan kunnen doen! 
Niet denken dat het de Ver-van-mijn-bed-show- is.
Zo min mogelijk plastic zakken kopen en aannemen, maar zelf een houdbare tas meenemen waar alles in kan. (is het jullie ook opgevallen dat er steeds minder mensen met een boodschapentas gaan winkelen!?)
Gaan consuminderen ipv. consumeren. 
Minder electra en water gebruiken.
De zogenaamde 3e Wereld landen steunen door geld, maar ook door hun economie te steunen door te letten op wat je koopt. Fair Trade.

Dingen waar veel mensen pas bij stil staan als er geen water meer uit de kraan komt en de electriciteit een keer uit valt, wat allebei sporadisch is hier. Moet je je voorstellen hoe het is om permanent zonder te zitten. En te leven op een vuilnisbelt, eten te zoeken tussen het afval, of iets om op te slapen, een stuk karton of zo, of een vies versleten matras, dingen die anderen weg doen, en dat je zo voor je kind, of je broertje of zusje moet zorgen, of dat je jezelf moet prostitueren om nog iets eetbaars te krijgen, áls je dat dan al krijgt, jongen of meisje, man of vrouw.

Stel je voor dat er geen dokters en ziekenhuizen zijn waar je heen gaat als je ziek bent of als je het niet meer weet, geen mensen die je ondersteunen omdat iedereen depri is en genoeg aan zichzelf heeft.


We kunnen bv. erop letten hoeveel lampen we aan doen, en op tijd uit doen, en anderen bewust maken van hun gedrag, wat vaak verspillend is. Geen kranen wijd open zetten, maar alleen wat je nodig hebt, niet zo lang douchen, vaker de fiets of openbaar vervoer nemen ipv. de auto als het kan.

Er zijn zoveel dingen die men zelf kan doen om bij te dragen aan een goed milieu.
Een goed mileu? Begin(t) bij jezelf!
In elk opzicht.
Ook door goede gedachten rond te stooien en geen negativiteit. Dat is ook vervuiling.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Aardig omschreven gevoel, millieu bewust, en Godsvruchtig.
Een 'Ideaal' omschreven, waarschijnlijk nooit haalbaar maar hoe meer zielen hoe meer vreugd.
Ik lees kritisch, en dus ook hier weer, ik bedoel het nooit negatief houdt dat in gedachte.

>Een compleet mens zijn en worden. Een heel, geheeld mens zijn.<

Deze zin, vindt je dat niet een beetje 'hard' voor de gehandicapten onder ons?
Waarschijnlijk bedoel je er iets anders mee maar toch...

Plastic zakjes, de meeste plastics zijn tegenwoordig wel degelijk afbreekbaar door en in de grond dus dat probleem wordt wel aan gewerkt door de overheid hoor.

Vuurwerk, nutteloos etc...
Ja misschien wel, voor de ander weer niet, ik zie dat maar als een uiting van vreugde.
Dat het geld kost is zeker, maar denk je werkelijk dat de mensen die niet aan vuurwerk doen dat die wél extra geld overmaken aan een goed doel?
Ik denk dat het juist de armere groep is die vuurwerk koopt en dus geld verspilt, een rijkere wilt dat ook blijven he, die verspilt geen geld.... maar zal het ook niet aan een 'Goed doel' geven.

Carnaval is ook zoiets, even nutteloos maar voor velen een 'Uitlaatklep' iets om naar uit te kijken dus.

Energie rond strooien, je zelf blij voelen, geen 'Gif' in je gedachten hebben...
Dat kan je alleen als je echt al je zorgen op een 'zijspoor' kunt zetten.
Ik begrijp wel dat het voor iedereen zou moeten maar dat kan je zomaar nog niet.
Als je om je heen kijkt en ziet hoeveel mensen vrijwel niet rond kunnen komen... (of je woont in een dure buurt dan heb je die problemen zelf ook niet) weet je hoe groot die groep is, in Nerderland dus?
En als je dan vraagt of men geld over heeft voor andere arme landen...
Weet je, goed streven maar stel dat je door je 'Hulp' 3 miljoen kinderen in Afrika in leven houdt ipv de hongerdood.......
Dze 3 miljoen hebben over 12 tot 15 jaar zelf alweer kleintjes..... nu moet je dus het dubbele aantal onderhouden etc, zie dat eens op langere termokn, over een jaar of 50 zou je dan al wel héél erg veel moeten betalen om 'door jou geholpen kindjes' te laten leven... en dat houdt op, je kunt het dan ineens niet meer opbrengen, en dan?? maar even 30 miljoen laten sterven door de honger?
Als je de hulp ziet als een sneeuwbal effect dan kan je beter géén hulp geven dus.
Ik vind dat je alleen die hulp moet geven waarbij de mensen daar zélf in hun onderhoud kunnen voorzien, anders is het water naar de zee dragen.

Groetjes, Peter.

----------


## Felice

Hallo Crestfallensoul,

Helaas begrijp je deze zin verkeerd en bedoel ik er -uiteraard- iets heel anders mee. Maar goed dat je reageert, dan kan ik er even op in gaan.

>Een compleet mens zijn en worden. Een heel, geheeld mens zijn.<

Dit wil zeggen: in de geest kun je he e l zijn, een geheeld mens zijn, een heel groeiproces om zo ver te komen. heeft niet met fysieke beperkingen te maken of andere ontberingen. 


De meeste plastics komen helaas nog wel steeds in de grond terecht, lees er ook maar als het je interesseert een artikel op na in National geografic, laatste deel. Hier staan cijfers en feiten in een indrukwekkend artikel bijelkaar.


Vuurwerk: een uiting van vreugde zeg je. natuurlijk, maar ook van verkwisting, van geld verspillen, waar het elders en bij anderen zo bitter hard nodig is.
Je kunt ook je vreugde op een andere manier uiten, toch? Ipv. met zoveel geld over de balk smijten. (en wat je allemaal in de lucht uitstoot) Lol maken is hartstikke goed en heel positief, maar weet dan wel wat je doet en hoe je het doet, zonder ''vervuiling'' van de atmosfeer en het milieu en andere mensen.

Vuurwek wordt door arm en rijk gekocht, geloof me. En beide groepen geven ook aan goede doelen. 
Generaliseren is niet goed zoals jij nu doet, bv. bij de zin "een rijkere wil dat ook blijven, die verspilt geen geld.... maar zal het ook niet aan een 'Goed doel' geven.

Het heeft te maken met bewust zijn en bewust handelen.

Carnaval: heel goed als uitlaatklep, om even alles los te gooien. (het zou beter zijn als daarbij niet de alcohol zo rijkelijk zou hoeven vloeien,maar dat de mensen ook uit zichzelf met elkaar een vrolijk volksfeest kunnen maken)


Over positieve energie en geedachten enz.: natuurlijk kan dat niet alitjd en overal, maar als je zelf niet begint bij jezelf en elke dag weer jezelf te corrigeren en je te blijven inzetten waar en waneer en zoveel als je kunt, dan komt de wereld nooit op een hoger plan en de individuele mens ook niet!

En ook al heb je eigen zorgen, dan nóg kun je zeker wel positiviteit en energie rondstrooien, en deie attitude hebben! En juist als je zelf beproefd wordt en je weet tóch een lichtje te zijn voor anderen dan kun je groeien aan jezelf, ben je weer een stukje verder op je weg naar Vol-Lediger mens Worden! 

Het mens zijn is niet iets wat je alleen maar lijdzaam en zonder inzet hoeft te doorlopen, tot je eens je hoofd neerlegt, maar gaandeweg je tocht door het leven mag en moet je je ontwikkelen. Dat gaat niet vanzelf, maar met je inzet, je hoofd en je hart samen, met je bewust zijn, steeds meer, open staand voor waar je kunt om dat op te nemen, als een spons, het goede denken en zien en willen en doen.
En een voorbeeld zijn voor anderen.

Daarom is het zo belangrijk dat iedereen elkaar helpt, waardeert en stimuleert in het goede en geen negatieve voedingsbodem is, maar juist positief.

Je noemt ook het woord Godvruchtig over mijn artikeltje:

Ja, in die zin: als mensen het goede doen en zoeken en willen, dan is dat wat je tot slot ''goddelijk '' zou kunnen noemen, het beste van het beste, zoals er een kwalificatie ''goddelijke wijn'' is bv.
Het goddelijk bewustzijn moeten we in onszelf ont-wikkelen, we kunnen en zouden weer zo puur kunnen worden zoals bij onze Oorsprong, (dus als we vol-ledig ont-wikkeld, = afgewikkeld zijn)

Dan heb je weer contact met Het Al, de Kosmos, Het Goddelijke, geef er maar een naam aan.


Over je opmerking van de vele mensen en kinderen in de "'3e Wereld": ja, daar zit natuurlijk een waarheid in, maar wat als het jouw kinderen zijn, die daar dood liggen te gaan, door honger, dorst, aids of wat dan ook? Denk je dan ook: laat amar dood gaan? Of denk je dan: laat er hulp komen, zodat mijn kinderen blijvenleven en een menswaardiger bestaan zullen hebben!?

Natuurlijk moeten we de mensen daar zodanig helpen dat ze zelfstandig zichzelf kunnen bedruipen. maar dat is mooi gezegd, als er bv. geen water is om de akkers te bevloeien, of geen eten. Dan kom je terug bij de eerste banale behoeften van een mens: eten, drinken, warmte, geborgenheid, veiligheid.
Anders hebben ze niet eens de kracht om overeind te staan, laat staan '' op eigen benen". 
Dan zal er bv. eerst, naast eten en drinken en medische voorzieningen, een irrigatiesysteem aangelegd moeten worden, de infrastructuur verbeterd worden, wegen aanlegd, putten geslagen, toiletten, scholing, enz.

Het zou bv. een idee zijn als men vanuit het westen de jongeren daar naar toe uit zou zenden als maatschappelijk stagejaar, om ze daar te helpen. Dat werkt aan twee kanten!

----------

